# Creature's Crate??



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I was just watching a short on the Creature from the Black Lagoon dvd, and it showed a picture of either a fake Aurora Creature's Crate, or an actualy one.

Did Aurora make a Creature Crate?

More importantly, did Polar Lights do a Creature's Crate?? And if not, I'm sure it'd sell as well as the Godzilla Go-Kart!


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

No, Aurora did not produce a Creature's Crate, nor did PL. It was a garage kit that looked pretty cool! Can't remember who produced it now - sorry.

- Fred


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Ah, Ok.. at least that clears that up!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Just FYI,
Other non-Aurora Monster rods include:

The Phantom's Bantam,
The Bride's Ride, 
and Jekyll's Jalopy.

- GJS


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi All!


The Creature's Crate was produced by Rob Sarnow, I believe, and is available from Monster's in Motion. A fun kit, but not the best casting, so the amount of clean-up is a bit overwhelming.

My version of the Crate was in this year's Wonderfest contest. I don't have a small enough photo to upload here, but check out many of the WF photo albums from this year and you'll probably find it there.

Dr. G.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Hey, Doc! I saw your Creetch Crate at WF....WAY COOL!! Great job!:thumbsup: 

Wayne


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i was thinkin' Python Kits did that but i may be wrong . it is way cool though .
Doc , i saw your's and it is awesome . 
there's a link to Python's site at the parts pit but it wasn't working yesterday . i'm gonna try 'em again today . 
hb


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I got one from Al Robero's Night Gallery site for $ 75.00. 
Doc G - true the casting is a little rough and will need some extra clean up, but you have to take into consideration the the complex detailing and texture that goes with the Creech.
That's my guess as to why Creature kits alway go for a little more$$ - be it Styrene, vinal or Resin.

I lkove this little kit in the same scale as the other Odd-Rods but can't bring myself to start building it. Snug in its liitle 8"x10" box with the cool box art, I can't bring myself to disprupt it even though I've built the other 6 mainstream Odd-Rods.

BTW - here's a teaser for the Brides Buggy:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey Jimmy , got the link to Al's site ? 
hb


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

beck said:


> i was thinkin' Python Kits did that but i may be wrong . it is way cool though...there's a link to Python's site at the parts pit but it wasn't working yesterday. i'm gonna try 'em again today.
> hb


Yep, you can get the kit from Al Reboiro at Python Kits, if you can find him. I've also tried to find that site recently, but it's either under repair or gone.

Like many resin kits, this one does require a bit of work. My biggest complaint with the one I received was that one of the rear tires was almost twice as wide as the other. Other than that, this is a great looking kit that should build up quite nicely!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

The Batman said:


> Just FYI,
> Other non-Aurora Monster rods include:
> 
> The Phantom's Bantam,
> ...


I have seen JB's pic of the Bride's Buggy but what do the other two look like?
I have seen a pic of OAB concept drawing of the Jekyll's Jalopy but was there ever a resin kit made of either?

MMM


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I have seen JB's pic of the Bride's Buggy but what do the other two look like?
> I have seen a pic of OAB concept drawing of the Jekyll's Jalopy but was there ever a resin kit made of either?
> 
> MMM


The first non-Aurora Monster Rod I ever saw was a photo of the Phantom's Bantam in an old issue of MODEL & TOY COLLECTOR magazine. It looked as though someone merely scratchbuilt it from random model parts - basically the Aurora Phantom figure kit peices astride a Go-Cart frame. The Phantom's prisoner ( in the stone cell ) was mounted to the front of the vehicle.

Myself, I'm making my own creation which I've dubbed: 'The Phantom's Phaeton'. It's a lot classier looking than a Go-Cart.

- GJS


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Geejay , love to see that when yer done .
hb


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

beck said:


> hey Jimmy , got the link to Al's site ?
> hb


Beck - I don't know what the deal is, but when click on the old linc I have for Al's Site, it kicks me into this Gemstone site.  

http://www.roughxriders.com/pythonkits/


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

I've been tossing around the idea of producing Jekyll's Jalopy off and on for a few years now. I'd need to sell at least 60 kits to make it worth while. I'd still like to do it though...

OAB


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

60 Kits at how much about??


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Well over $60 and under $80. There will be a lot of parts to closely match the drawing and I hate high priced resin kits. I could sell 30 and charge over $100, I guess.

OAB


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I considered trying to make your Jekyll Jalopy from styrene kits and resin figure and scratch build the coach. I've gathered all the parts but man oh man would it need alot of time and effort to pull it off. Your jalopy has so much detail to it. I'm afraid I could never do it justice...! Your drawing is certainly a work of art though!

MMM


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Thanks! I've already thought of doing it slightly different.....same basic shape--but with more of a gothic/iron & chains look. Probably more detailed than before.

OAB


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, if you ever update the picture...be sure to send me a copy of it!

MMM


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

I think I'll build it first as that would be a "try this and that" approach....then redo the illustration for the box art.

OAB


----------

